# what a difference 10 days makes (Dendrobium farmeri)



## Pete (Jun 21, 2012)

these pictures were taken ~ 10-11 days apart. fantastic species putting on quite a show.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome Pete. Makes me wish I was born in Hawaii.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a really gorgeous farmeri and show-stopping specimen! :clap: :clap: :clap: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2012)

That is an awesome well grown plant Pete.

I have a palbabrum (?spelling) with a single open spike. Not sure if there is any real difference in this and farmeri (except your plant kicks butt on mine)


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2012)

Great comparison pics!!!! Magnificient plant!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## valenzino (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!!!You must drink a lot of wine to repot all your plants!hihihihi


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2012)

Ditto, ditto and ditto!


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2012)

Drool worthy.


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2012)

Call 911! Call 911! I think my heart just stopped!


----------



## emydura (Jun 21, 2012)

WOW. Just stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice display, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome!! :clap::drool: I prefer these Dendrobiums that retain some leaves and are not just dry sticks for most part of the year.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a BOOM of blooming!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pete (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks all. selfing of this plant already growing in the greenhouse...


----------



## Pete (Jun 21, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Beautiful!!!You must drink a lot of wine to repot all your plants!hihihihi



yes! and it becomes even more expensive as many companys do not use real cork corks any more! alas, i have plenty friends who run or work at italian places and bars that save corks for me. Ive found in recent years that all of my vandaceous, as well as most of my aggressively rooting Cattleyas and dendrobiums grow best on a mount or just in an empty pot or pot filled with (real) wine corks.


----------



## Stone (Jun 21, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic! That's why we grow orchids right there!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2012)

This may be an understatement, but that is spectacular!


----------



## valenzino (Jun 21, 2012)

Pete said:


> yes! and it becomes even more expensive as many companys do not use real cork corks any more! alas, i have plenty friends who run or work at italian places and bars that save corks for me. Ive found in recent years that all of my vandaceous, as well as most of my aggressively rooting Cattleyas and dendrobiums grow best on a mount or just in an empty pot or pot filled with (real) wine corks.



I'll try to improve my wine drinking to try your technique:rollhappyeasy,I am in Italy),but I think to my plants will lack Hawaian climate...
I also grow + half of my plants now mounted and also trying new Taiwanese technique growing seedlings of Paphs without nothing...


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a pic of the similar (or same?) species that I have. D.palpebrae.

The last blooming actually had more pink flowers that were not as flat and open as this blooming. (supposedly the difference between farmerii and palpebrae).





Up close you can see its one of those fuzzy lip Dendros.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2012)

:clap::clap: :drool::drool::drool: :clap::clap:
Pete - would this be consider a warm growing dend or could it handle intermediate temps?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2012)

It had better be able to handle intermediate temps, or it wouldn't have bloomed in my greenhouse!

I think as long as summers are warmer, it should be fine in an intermediate house


----------



## Ruth (Jun 24, 2012)

Pete that is just beautiful!!! :clap:




> also trying new Taiwanese technique growing seedlings of Paphs without nothing...


Valenzino could you post pictures of the above technique


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruth said:


> ...
> 
> Valenzino could you post pictures of the above technique



yes, please !!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 24, 2012)

Marvelous flowering! Congratulations.


----------



## e-spice (Jun 26, 2012)

Superbly grown! I want one now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2012)

How are your blooms holding up Pete?


----------



## valenzino (Jun 26, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> yes, please !!!! Jean



I am trying it only few months so results are not already so visible(but is going well)...but you can see down this page there are few photos of the technique discussed in Japan but photos are from Taiwan...Ching hua orchids:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-76.htm

Do you find it?
Interesting?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2012)

valenzino said:


> I am trying it only few months so results are not already so visible(but is going well)...but you can see down this page there are few photos of the technique discussed in Japan but photos are from Taiwan...Ching hua orchids:
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/paphio/saloon-76.htm
> 
> Do you find it?
> Interesting?



looks quite impressive, but the secret behind? fertilizer / only humidity ?

Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2012)

Really stunning effect Pete. I see mass flowered Dendrobium hybrids like this in all the nurseries here - they must employ a similar technique. 

When in Florida I used to get a large D. loddigesii to flower all at once by drying it to the point it dropped nearly all its leaves while increasing the light levels (wintertime). Around March it would set bud and then I'd resume watering. The result was a ball of flowers the size of a basketball! This was all done outside, so humidity remained fairly high at all times.


----------



## newbud (Jun 27, 2012)

I couldn't find it in that extremely long page, but the complex grex's were fantastic, especially the black one. I don't think I've ever seen a black one before. Paph (Pulsar X wenshanense) 'D.F' Has anyone else ever seen a black Paph?


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2012)

newbud said:


> I couldn't find it in that extremely long page, but the complex grex's were fantastic, especially the black one. I don't think I've ever seen a black one before. Paph (Pulsar X wenshanense) 'D.F' Has anyone else ever seen a black Paph?



Some pretty dark purple/maroon, but no black. P anitum and gigantifolium can have some pretty dark dorsal sepals.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Do you find it?
> Interesting?



Wow, Thanks for the link!!


----------

